# Passenger ship 'Italia' 1954



## mikey54th (May 1, 2006)

I am seeking info on the Italian passenger ship 'Italia' launched 1954 I think, can anyone give me any info please eg. Owners, previous names etc


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Mikey 54th to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer. No doubt you will soon have your answers.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Italia*

A warm welcome to the site. I am not aware of any passenger ship named Italia that was launched in 1954. There was an Italia launched on 28 April 1965 by CN Felszegi of Trigoso, Italy for Sunsarda SpA, Trieste. The old Swedish-America Line Kungsholm was sold to Home Lines and renamed Italia in 1948. She served with Home lines until 1964. Do either of these sound like the ship you are looking for? Can you provide any more clues?

Fred


----------



## mikey54th (May 1, 2006)

Thanks very much for that Fred.
I have uploaded a photo of the model I have, It has 'Italia' printed underneath...Maybe you can recognise it from my picture.
Thanks for the welcome.
Mike


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Mikey54th

Italia was an Italian shipping line Soc per Azioni di Nav. The colours of their funnels were white with red top and seperate narrow green band the same as the picture you posted in the gallery. This ship looks like Leonardo da Vinci, but she was built in 1960. However, the Cristoforo Colombo was built in 1954 which could well be the ship in question. But it is certainly not a ship called Italia. David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

More info Mikey 54th. Mystery solved. Your ship is definitely the Cristoforo Colombo. She was built in 1954, 29,429gt, 701ft long, 90ft breadth and 23 knots. I have just found her picture in one of my books. She is very similar to Leonardo da Vinci, but there is no doubt at all that your ship is the Cristoforo Colombo of ITALIA Soc. per Azioni di Nav. David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi again Mikey54th. Go to http://www.greatships.net/cristoforo.html She was sister to Andrea Doria which sank in 1956. There is a picture on this site confirming that this is indeed the ship you are seeking information on. David


----------



## Piero43 (Jun 17, 2005)

fred henderson said:


> ...CN Felszegi of Trigoso, Italy for Sunsarda SpA, Trieste...


The Cantiere navale Felszegi was located (it closed in late sixties) in Trieste, and not in Trigoso.
P.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Piero said:


> The Cantiere navale Felszegi was located (it closed in late sixties) in Trieste, and not in Trigoso.
> P.


Thank you Piero, I relied upon a source that is usually reliable, but was not in this case. The Felszegi yard was indeed located at Muggia, near Trieste and belonged to the Giacomelli group who also owned the company that placed the order for Italia. Unfortunately both companies went bankrupt as she was fitting out. She was taken over by the creditor bank BNL and finished for bare boat charter to Costa.

Fred


----------



## Vernerena (Oct 4, 2009)

*Must be a different "Italia" but the year, 1954, is the same?*

Interested in any information/pictures of the liner Italia, which arrived in New York City a day late on January 22, 1954 after a 12-day rough weather crossing from Hamburg, Germany. Master of the Italia was Capt. Paul Thormohlen. This information is from The New York Times' article "ITALIA IN DAY LATE, ICED BY ROUGH SEAS" published on January 23, 1954. This is the only information I've been able to locate.

I was a passenger, a scared little girl, on that ship and would love to have any additional information, memories of others who shared this terrifying journey, photos, etc.

Please reference ITALIA in any responses . . . which would be so greatly appreciated. Please send a Private Message Thank you


----------



## gridley118 (May 27, 2012)

I believe this would have been the same voyage my father took. Are you still available to talk about this?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *gridley118* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Kay1943 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Italia cruise ship*

I think you are talking about the Costa Cruise Lines ship. We sailed on the Italia in 1975. it was a fairly small ship compared to the ships of today. It was 490 feel long. And had only one dining room holding 78 tables plus the captain's table with only two seatings.. (Early or late). Crossing the Caribbean Sea was a bit rough and sent much of the crew and passengers looking for a seasickness shot. It was scrapped by the Costas years ago. We also sailed on the Carla C in 1980 which was much larger than the Italia.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Kay1943* and a warm welcome to *SN. *Bon voyage.


----------



## kennyB98 (10 mo ago)

FYI, none of you are crazy, this ship did exist.
I've been looking for a picture of it for a bit.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

kennyB98 said:


> View attachment 690794
> FYI, none of you are crazy, this ship did exist.
> I've been looking for a picture of it for a bit.


ITALIA ex KUNGSHOLM. Home Lines - Hamburg America Line as passenger managers.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

mikey54th said:


> I am seeking info on the Italian passenger ship 'Italia' launched 1954 I think, can anyone give me any info please eg. Owners, previous names etc


is it this one - here is an excellent sit of her


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Agree with Stephen J Card. "Italia" (built 1928; 21,554 grt) is almost certainly the ship involved. She operated Home Lines Hamburg, Cuxhaven, Southampton, Le Havre, Halifax, New York service from 1952 till about 1957. The '25th March 1954' likely the departure date. Some information here:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Kungsholm_(1928)


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

mikey54th said:


> I am seeking info on the Italian passenger ship 'Italia' launched 1954 I think, can anyone give me any info please eg. Owners, previous names etc


not this one i am sure


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

View attachment 692013


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

#20 shows ss "Guilio Cesare" of Italia line. She was sunk in 1944.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

mikey54th said:


> I am seeking info on the Italian passenger ship 'Italia' launched 1954 I think, can anyone give me any info please eg. Owners, previous names etc


----------

